# A few more pics



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what pretty pictures


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

The pictures are stunning,I love the white on white just beautiful.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aidan said:


> The salon owners dog, Lola came to work again and Sagan seems to really like her. He only acts this way with other poodles. There have been several dogs that have been in the salon and he has never cuddled up to them like he does with Dodger and Lola.


 Aidan STOP!!! You are killing me. I long for a white spoo someday!

Sagan is some kind of beauty. Picture 2 priceless.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

love love love!! especially the first picture! Sagan's eyes are beautiful!!!


----------



## pupsnpig (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful dog you have there! Great pictures too, what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Olie said:


> Aidan STOP!!! You are killing me. I long for a white spoo someday!
> 
> Sagan is some kind of beauty. Picture 2 priceless.



I believe Frostfire still has a few!


I use a Nikon D90 for the pictures.

Thanks for the compliments. We think he's quite beautiful as well! I can't wait to see how he looks as he matures but at the same time I want him to stay a puppy for just a bit longer.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG, i Love him!!! Its so cute how they snuggle in together. His coat looks fantastic.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How old is Sagan?


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Stunning to put it mildly!
The white on white look is breath-taking! And what soulful eyes!!!!!
Award winning pics!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Sagan is 17 weeks old if I did the math right. He was born Feb. 27th.


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 6, 2010)

Now I want another white poodle. Mabe when I come back from my summer vaction I will get another poodle.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, those are so gorgeous! Great pics and beautiful dogs!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Seeing such glorious white poodles makes me want to bleach Chagall (shouldn't take too much, he's a sliver -lol). Now really, your Sagan deserves his own statue--he's too darn gorgeous! I'd say he and Lola are a really good match, are they old enough to date alone or would they need a chaperon?? I can send Chagall....


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Lola is 11 years old..so she's old enough..but Sagan is just past 4 months. He's a little young for her!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm, *Aidan*, I think that would make Lola a "cougar"! (lol). Not that there's anything wrong with a "May/December" romance, but it's probably wise to at least let Sagan get his permanent teeth before he begins to date seriously (lol, again!). I mean suppose Lola wants to treat him to a big, fat juicy steak, he'll need adult choppers for that!! In all seriousness, white poo's blow me away! So pretty, but living in the country as I do I fear grass stains and berry stains and dirty creek water stains and the times I'd kiss the poo while wearing cherry red lipstick (I've done it to Chagall and even make up remover didn't get it off! Weird how the lipstick lasted longer on him them me, though!).
You do have such a lovely white spoo boy--lucky you and lucky Sagan!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Want. Fluffy. White. Puppy. *steals*

Sagan is sooo cute! I just love his pigment. Gah!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Sagan is such an adorable young man. His expression just melts my heart. It's interesting how he will cuddle with his favorite poodles and kindly acknowledges the 'others'. 

He definitely needs to be a model. BTW...I have total camara envy. Great shots!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What very sweet photos. Sagan is breathtakingly scrumptious. I especially love the 1st picture!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

sagan is incredibly handsome. i hope to have a white spoo too someday!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Lola and Sagan--what a beautiful/handsome pair. Love the white on white on white background.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwwwww


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the way Sagan is snuggled up next to Lola. He looks so content.


----------

